# Wifi Will Not Turn On!



## Payunirbabae (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so I know everyone's sick of hearing about the HP Touchpad and wifi issues, but my problem is different. Here's the story. I was running CM9 Alpha 2 on my touchpad with no real issues. I updated to the 3/10 nightly build and everything seemed to work fine, I had to manually set the wifi to On but it worked fine all day. I turned my pad off and the next morning I saw the wifi had disconnected. I manually set to on and it started fine. No real problems during the day but a few times had to reset wifi. Again, the next morning saw the wifi had disconnected so manually set to on, and nothing happened. No wifi! Hmmm, I though. So I booted to WebOS and discovered the wifi would not turn on there also. I decided to do a complete wipe of android and WebOs and start again. I did this and used WebOs doctor to restore, then added CM9 Alpha 2 again. Still had the same problem. The wifi will not "turn on". I manually set the switch to on and the tablet will usually just crash. I have tried every fix I have read about and still nothing in either WebOs or Android. Soooo, any ideas on what to do now? Would appreciate any help guys, Thanks!


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Payunirbabae said:


> Okay, so I know everyone's sick of hearing about the HP Touchpad and wifi issues, but my problem is different. Here's the story. I was running CM9 Alpha 2 on my touchpad with no real issues. I updated to the 3/10 nightly build and everything seemed to work fine, I had to manually set the wifi to On but it worked fine all day. I turned my pad off and the next morning I saw the wifi had disconnected. I manually set to on and it started fine. No real problems during the day but a few times had to reset wifi. Again, the next morning saw the wifi had disconnected so manually set to on, and nothing happened. No wifi! Hmmm, I though. So I booted to WebOS and discovered the wifi would not turn on there also. I decided to do a complete wipe of android and WebOs and start again. I did this and used WebOs doctor to restore, then added CM9 Alpha 2 again. Still had the same problem. The wifi will not "turn on". I manually set the switch to on and the tablet will usually just crash. I have tried every fix I have read about and still nothing in either WebOs or Android. Soooo, any ideas on what to do now? Would appreciate any help guys, Thanks!


You verified that other things in the house can use wi-fi and used the WebOS Doctor to reinitialize the TP? If no good after that, it's the hardware. Call HP if under warranty. I don't know if HP will repair or swap out out-of-warranty TP's for a fee, anyone know?


----------

